# Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 22, 2013)

AMNESIA: A MACHINE FOR PIGS

Read the letter. Now read it again, if you must. Read it until you get it.



Spoiler



Kiddy Sausages. Mmmmm.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 22, 2013)

So psyched for this game, it's not even funny.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 25, 2013)

This gives me more resolve to finish the first one... now if I can just get the courage to play it again.

And not in the dark at 3 am this time.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 25, 2013)

the first one still haunts my dreams, not sure if my body is ready


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 27, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> This gives me more resolve to finish the first one... now if I can just get the courage to play it again.
> 
> And not in the dark at 3 am this time.


Suck it up, quite being a pussy and play it. You know you wanna.


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 27, 2013)

NOPE!! Nope nope nope nope.

Hejibits - Descension

Nope nope nope....

I will *gladly* stick to my Pokemon and Mario....


----------



## Korbain (Mar 27, 2013)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Suck it up, quite being a pussy and play it. You know you wanna.



damn right, its so worth it. Such a brilliant game. 

Scarey as fuck at times, the level design is heaps good. Great use of sound and the ambient soundtrack added to it.

Can't wait for this one, there will be a lot more out door stuff in this as well, was such a tease in the first one when you climbed out the window and looked down at the forest, just wishing you could explore it lol


----------



## cronux (Mar 27, 2013)

I HATE THIS GAME... makes me feel like a little girl 

can't wait for the new one, hopefully a fully loaded M60 goes along with you when you start it


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 28, 2013)

By a fully loaded M60, you mean a feather quill, ink and dapper English accent to combat whatever freaking piggy horrors await us?


----------



## Korbain (Mar 28, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> By a fully loaded M60, you mean a feather quill, ink and dapper English accent to combat whatever freaking piggy horrors await us?



i think he was referring to a lantern  the ultimate weapon of choice in amnesia haha

How god damn excited were you finding oil to fill the lantern, especially those big drums of oil


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 28, 2013)

Korbain said:


> i think he was referring to a lantern  the ultimate weapon of choice in amnesia haha
> 
> How god damn excited were you finding oil to fill the lantern, especially those big drums of oil



I turned up my Gamma, and had oil for days by the end of the game.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 28, 2013)

Korbain said:


> i think he was referring to a lantern  the ultimate weapon of choice in amnesia haha
> 
> How god damn excited were you finding oil to fill the lantern, especially those big drums of oil


 
The greatest stress reliever I have ever come to know


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, for those who have played Dark Descent, Through the Portal is a mandatory custom story.


----------

